# The Fighter Folio--Sourcebook from Total Party Kill Games for 5E



## MarkAHart (Jun 7, 2018)

_Out now from Total Party Kill Games:_

*UNCOVER THE SECRETS OF STEEL!*

This book is an in-depth look at the fighter class.  The Fighter Folio is your 80+ page guide to the class, dissecting its abilities and taking an expanded look at new fighter-specific options.


*New Fighter Backgrounds* such as the Battle Born, Blacksmith, Bodyguard, Bounty Hunter, Conscript, Eldritch Legacy, Guardsman, Jailer, Marine, Officer, Rebel, Slave, Squire, Tourney Knight, Veteran
*New Martial Archetypes* like the Archer, Brawler, Champion, Corsair, Demon-Blooded, Dervish, Duelist, Dragoon, Dreadnaught, Eldritch Executioner, Ghost Warrior, Gladiator, Guardian, Gunslinger, Knight, Master of Many Blades, Master Thrower, Misericorde, Rake, Reach Specialist, Runeblade, Samurai, Sellsword, Shield Master, Tactician, and Weapon Master
*Fighter Feats* including Armor Expert, Axe Mastery, Barrage of Blows, Battle Cry, Bloody Strikes, Bludgeoning Expertise, Bulwark, Cover Fire, Create Opening, Dagger Mastery, Death Dealer, Escape Artist, Fearsome Presence, Flowing Charge, Gang Up, Honed Reflexes, Iaijitsu, Master Archer, Masterful Parry, Piercing Expertise, Powerful Draw, Push, Pull, Hook & Grab, Relentless, Ring the Bell, Crack the Shell, Running Slash, Sacrificial Defender, Secutor, Slashing Expertise, Stalwart Defense, Street Fighter, Swashbuckler, Tactician, Warlord's Commands, and Vengeance is Mine
A detailed look at *fighter class builds*!
New *weapons, armor, and magic items*!
New rules for trick shots, called shots 
and much, much more!

*This is everything you need to up your combat game!*

Check it out at RPGNow, DriveThruRPG, and the Open Gaming Store.


----------

